# NHke's Collection...



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

_Meguiars :_

- Meguiars Gold Class Car Wash 
- Meguiars Carpet and Interior Cleaner
- Meguiars Gold Class Rich Leather Cleaner and Conditioner - 414ml
- Meguiars Quik Wheel Detailer - 473 ml
- Meguiars Quik Interior Detailer - 473 ml
- Meguiars ScratchX
- Meguiars ColorX
- Meguiars NXT Generation Tech Wax Spray Wax 
- Meguiars Quick Clay Detailing System 
- Meguiars Endurance High Gloss Tire Protection Gel 
- Meguiars NXT All Metal Polysh (Niet op foto)
- Meguiars Hot Shine High Gloss Tire Coating










_Dodo Juice :_

- Dodo Juice Born Slippy clay lube - Spray 500ml
- Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild 500Ml
- Dodo Juice Red Mist
- Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite
- Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Hard Wax










_Poorboys World :_

- Poorboys World - SSR1 Light Abrasive Swirl Remover 
- Poorboys World - SSR2.5 Medium Super Swirl Remover 
- Poorboys World - SSR3 Heavy Duty Compound 
- Poorboys World - Black Hole 
- Poorboys World - Natural Look Dressing - 473ml 
- Poorboys World - Trim Restorer - 473ml
- Poorboys Word - APC 946Ml










_Poorboys World APC Verdund :_










_ValetPro Bilberry Safe Wheel cleaner:_










_Kenotek :_

- Glasscleaner
- Showroomshine










_Wheel Wax en Cyberclean :_










_AutoBrite :_

- Autobrite - Foam Kit Karcher 
- Autobrite - Super Snow Foam - Super Concentrate - 1000ml










_DAP :_

- DAP DAP500 D/A (Dual Action) Polijstmachine










_ PADS Lake Country , Dodo Juice, Meguairs :_

- Lake Country SmartPads CCS 5.5 inch Black Finishing Pad
- Lake Country SmartPads CCS 5.5 inch Green Heavy Polishing Pad
- Lake Country SmartPads CCS 5.5 inch Orange Light Cutting Pad
- Lake Country SmartPads CCS 5.5 inch Green Light Polishing / Finishing Pad
- Lake Country SmartPads CCS 5.5 inch White Polishing Pad
- Lake Country SmartPads CCS 5.5 inch Red Ultrasoft Wax/Sealant Pad
- 3 x Dodo Juice Blue Roo Polishing Pouch
- 2 x - Hi-Tech Foam Applicator
- 1 Meguiars Aplicator pad










_ Toebehoren : Emmers, Borstels,.. :_

- 2 x bucket 10l + dodo juice stickers
- Valma Wheelbrush
- Meguiars Triple Duty Detail Brush
- Daytona Speed Master Wheel Brush
- Minibrush



















_ Washmitt's + Spons :_

- 2 x Mothers wool Washmit
- 1 x Meguiars Washmitt
- Bone










_ Doeken :_

- Meguiars Water Magnet Microfiber Drying Towel

- 2 x Poorboys World Ultra Mega Towel - Blue - 39x39cm
- 2 x Poorboys World - Mega Plush - Green - 39x39cm 
- 1 x Poorboys World - Mega Mega Plush - 40x68cm
- 2 x PoorBoys Worls - Deluxe Mega Towel - Koraal - 39x39cm

- Dodo Juice Mister Pink - Interior Detailing Mitt
- Dodo Juice Mint Merkin - Microfibre Window Cloth

- Carrand Microfiber MAX Supreme Drying Towel - 60x90cm

- Cobra Edgeless Microfiber Polishing Cloth - Indigo
- Cobra - Blue All Purpose Microfiber Towel 
- Cobra - Microfiber Detail Cloth Bulk

- 7 x MFtowel 39 * 39cm Yellow
- 8 x MFtowel 39 * 39cm Blue (Zeeman)










WishList :

- Dodo Juice Purple Haze
- Grittguards


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

great collectoin there mate.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

where did you get the Dap5oo from. is it like the kestrals?


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

The DAP500 is available at Carclean.nl in The Netherlands.
It's like a DAS-6. Maybe some little improvements.


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice collection mate:argie:
I like your tools and pads:buffer:


----------



## Podder (Sep 15, 2009)

Man, when I see this (as a newbie) it scares me silly! There's so much I don't know.


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Little Update...


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

What kind of goodies are those Super Stars?


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Those are car scents


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, they smell great!

(Vind ik toch.. )


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice collection


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

2 delivery's...


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

nice collection going on there:buffer:


----------

